# SD 45-T



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my SD 45-T tunnel motor I bashed out of a Aristo SD 45.
The first two are a couple shots of the cab top detail. I mounted the bell on top as was SPs cutom. The AC unit & sinclair antenna are from Ozark Miniatures and the Sinclair mount is scratch built. 










1stclass.mylargescale.com/chaingun/SD45-T/Cab%20Top%20Detail.jpg









1stclass.mylargescale.com/chaingun/SD45-T/Cab%20Top%20Detail%202.jpg

This is a shot of the rear grill work I made from cutting out the four side grill panels from the 45. I fabricated the heavy top grating out of 1/8 hardware cloth.









1stclass.mylargescale.com/chaingun/SD45-T/Top%20Grill%20Detail.jpg

Here is a nose shot (sorry for the focus) showing the head lights moved to the nose as, was SPs custom & ditch lights ( both from Ozark). the plow is scratch built from vertical blind material.









1stclass.mylargescale.com/chaingun/SD45-T/Nose%20Shot.jpg

The rest of these are shots to show the most inentifying feature of the tunnel motor - the "see through" air intakes. I used heavy mesh fiberglass fly screen for the panel covers.









1stclass.mylargescale.com/chaingun/SD45-T/LR%20Low.jpg

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif









1stclass.mylargescale.com/chaingun/SD45-T/LSF%20High.jpg










1stclass.mylargescale.com/chaingun/SD45-T/RSF%20High.jpg










1stclass.mylargescale.com/chaingun/SD45-T/RSR%20Low.jpg


Best, Ted
Ted Johnson
GYT&S R.R.
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit R.R.)
Bouse, AZ


_(Ted, I went back and rechecked all of the images and as far as I can see currently they all meet the 640px max requirement and I've restored them to display as images, sorry for the inconvience SteveC mod.)_
From Peter Bunce moderator, - most of the photos are too wide at 768 pixels, instead of 640 pixels; as a result they have been changed to links instead.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Nice tunnel motor!!! Good ole SP!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, Ted.  What a great job.  Thanks.....


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Stan! I wish you were here to take some of your awsome pictures! BTW - got snow?


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

“The plow is scratch built from vertical blind material.”
 
I love it when scratch builders make details out of inexpensive and readily available materials. A handsome looking locomotive!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

A great looking model.  Having done a SD40T-2 myself I can appreciate the time and effort it took to complete your model.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Ted! 
im a big fan of the Tunnel Motors.. 
we now have four of them out here in NY state, with the Susquehanna Railroad. 

btw, technically that should be called a SD45T-2 
there is no such thing as a SD45-T 

there are only two flavors of tunnel motors, the SD40T-2 and the SD45T-2.. 
both are dash-2's.. 

Scot


----------



## SPgeek (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn.......I am drooling!!! You really captured the "look" of a Southern Pacific tunnel, great bashing and great weathering Ted.


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice Job Ted, along with your usual great weathering. 

Howard


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all for the complements! 
Scotty, I stand corrected! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a great looking tunnel motor..... Would it be classified as a SD45-2T? Without the flairs SD45's were -2 as I remember?


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Peter Bunce, 
The pictures are 570 X 373 - I just went back and checked them again. Also the hyper links you put in are not working. It took me two hours to get this posted as I am not a computer wiz but I did make sure the pictures were not over sized. Would you please check them again and if you chose not to restore them could you fix the links? 
Thank you, Ted


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Well the world is spinning in greased groves again! 
Steve, 
No problem and thank you, Peter, Shad and all who make this the best site on the internet 
! 
Best, Ted


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice model. You really captured the Southern Pacific ambiance. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice great job.  Later RJD


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Ted. Having 'bashed one myself I know how much effort is involved. 

Sincerely, 
Matt


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Heh, you can tell I'm a steam guy. I saw SD-45 T and thought, "they made a tank version of that!?!" I feel kinda stupid now. 
But thats a very fine model sir. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

very very nice job.


----------

